# I want to replace my trailer lights...need recommendations



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Optronics stl 37 provided you have rectangle ones, if not they have others.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been using the blazer led kit from wally world for a while and like it. They are 3 times brighter then the stock continental bulb lights were and are waterproof.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Theres an identical kit to wally world for $40 free shipping on ebay and comes with complete wiring. Just ordered.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.pipe-light.com - never get wet.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

iMacattack said:


> http://www.pipe-light.com - never get wet.


Yup, pipe lights, do it once and forget about it. 
Keep in mind though that by FL law (don't know where you are located), your license plate must be illuminated is it enforced? not really.
As an fyi, 90% of my fishing is done at night. I simply turn my lights off when I pull up to the ramp I have never unplugged the trailer to truck connection. I wish others would do the same. Nothing like trying to back down a ramp and the guy next to you has his headlights on. Anyways, I feel that the time it takes me to put the plug in, undo the motor support, tie downs and get the rope ready my side marker lights and license plate light have cooled down. Never had an issue with any bulb popping.


----------

